# Problem after update/upgrade ports



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi. I have a little problem.
Today i made ports update/upgrade but now my screen is too large! All appears very hudge, my screen starts from the half of my monitor (!) etc.
I already recompile Nvidia, dwm and make nvidia-xconfig again!
Now i am doing recompile of all packages but i am not sure if this will fix the problem.
Any ideas?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

edit xorg.conf and try to make change in section Device :

```
Driver "nvidia"
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2010)

Is already nvidia.
This is the section:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX]"
EndSection
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2010)

Post in the correct forum, please.. Ports issues _never_ belong in 'Installing & Upgrading - Installing and upgrading FreeBSD'.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2010)

So sorry. I was not sure. I was on this 2 but not sure witch one to select.
But i select Installing & Upgrading forum because i did upgrade.
The problem solved. I made today again ports update and now everything runs fine


----------

